# My tanks



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi

I'm Norbert from Poland and this is my first post so....Hello . My English is terrible but i try.....so be patient :lol: .

This is my 25l tank (40x25x25cm) 25th day after start
Filteration: AC mini with Ehfilav
Lighting: 36W (compacts)
Fertilizer: Planta Gainer Classic, PGP Ferro+, KNO3, K2HPO4, MgSO4
Plants: R.indica, Hemianthus micranthemoides, Eleocharis acicularis, Vesicularia dubyana.










This is my 180l tank (100x40x45cm)
Filteration: Eheim 2215
Lighting: 4x30W fluorescent
Fertilizer: Planta Gainer Classic, PGP Ferro+, KNO3, K2HPO4, MgSO4

February 2004 with only 2x30W :wink:










May 2004 23day after restart










July 2004. There is a lot work to do :lol:


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Welcome to the boards Norbert. Your tanks look good!

My favorite is the May version. I love seeing the Anubias coming out under the wood. The July version, as you say, needs pruning.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

It's interesting to see the evolution, the story as it develops, and as the plants grow. Welcome!

Andrew Cribb


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Beautiful, healthy planted aquariums! I especially like the 25L aquascape. It has the potential to be *great.* 

Welcome to APC!

Carlos


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks for comments  


tsunami said:


> I especially like the 25L aquascape. It has the potential to be *great.*


Yes....but there is a big problem...algea  . Small aquascape with 2W/l is a BIG challenge for me. At this momment I'm loosing....but i will fighting :twisted:

There is another problem in 180l aquarium  ....*BIG BLACK HOLE *between _Blyxa_ and _Eleocharis_ on photo (enought light when i shoot photo)

ps. sorry for my english


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Great tanks and welcome


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Update

After full(except Didiplis diandra) hardcore trimming....
Any suggestions about this four peaces of wood on the center-right?


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I think your tank is progressing beautifully! The neatly trimmed java moss and the Ludwigia sp Cuba behind that are very eye catching. Plants just need to grow out a little taller --the layout does look a bit immature. 

As for the driftwood, I don't think it adds much to the layout. The pieces are too short and underwhelming.

Carlos


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi guys  ...time for update

Plants:

Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata (Cuba) 
Vesicularia dubyana ("java") 
Vesicularia sp. "erect" 
Vesicularia sp. "taiwan" 
Glossostigma elatinoides 
Hemianthus micranthemoides 
Didiplis diandra 
Rotala sp. "Green"

Hemianthus on the right is after trimming so he don't look very well :? 
I hope you're like it


----------



## Mack (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Norbert , the tank's evolution is beautifull. It's becoming more natural with each photo. You did great pice of work. 
Gratuluje i oby tak dalej.
Best regards, Maciek.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I have to say the lastest version is very nice, but I like the May version the best. I like how it also shows not just the progression of a maturing tank, but the evolution of the hobbyist's likes in terms of plants/aquascape, etc.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Your aquarium has been maturing very nicely, Norbert. The coloration intensity of the Rotala and Ludwigia is impressive. Are you planning to place a taller plant behind the Ludwigia 'Cuba' or are you trying to retain a very open atmosphere?

Carlos


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks for comments.

My english grammar is terrible so don't laugh.... :lol:



Piscesgirl said:


> but the evolution of the hobbyist's likes in terms of plants/aquascape, etc.


That's correct  . In May i love full green aquascape but in June i decided put some red/orange plants. Now I like tanks with few species but in big plants groups.
In Poland Ludwigia spec "Cuba" is very rare(?) plant so I was very happy when i get this plant. I can only dream about plants like: Ludwigia spec "Pantanal", elatine triandra, Tonina spec..... I have big luck because I have some rare(in Poland) species like "Taiwan" and "Erect" moss.



tsunami said:


> The coloration intensity of the Rotala and Ludwigia is impressive.


You mean Didiplis diandra? :wink: Rotala is in left corner, behind this small rock with moss.



> Are you planning to place a taller plant behind the Ludwigia 'Cuba' or are you trying to retain a very open atmosphere?


There's no place for plants behind "Cuba". It's only 100x40x45 tank....if I have 100x*50*x45 :wink: maybe then.... My wood with moss is wery wide.
I think the plants are enough tall, I like open spaces. Only Rotala spec. "Green" and hemianthus on the right (and center) must grown a bit.

ps. I'm sick of Ludwiga spec. "Cuba"...this plant grown 13-15cm weekly.... it's too much for me 

Some of my favorite shrimps :wink:

"Rocket"









and "Tiger" in my low-tech 25l tank "ShrimpFactory"


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

The plant in this photo is Didiplis diandra? I have never seen D. diandra with such broad leaves and such intense red coloration before.



> There's no place for plants behind "Cuba". It's only 100x40x45 tank....if I have 100x50x45


Are you sure? There's not enough space to plant something tall to cover up the equipment in the upper left? 

How is the smaller tank doing, by the way?

Carlos


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

tsunami said:


> The plant in this photo is Didiplis diandra? I have never seen D. diandra with such broad leaves and such intense red coloration before.


Yes. This is Didiplis diandra. In my tank he has pink/orange color when he is very close to surface. Maybe NPK and Fe is also reason but i don't know what NO3/PO4/Fe level is in my tank (I guess : 5/0.5/0.3ppm :lol: )



> Are you sure? There's not enough space to plant something tall to cover up the equipment in the upper left?


Aaaaaa :lol: I was thinking that you want plant something behind Cuba :wink: . IMO the equipment isn't so bad ....it wasn't picture for contest so i don't removed this stuff  . Rotala will be about 8-10cm taller so he cover (a little) equipment in left corner.



> How is the smaller tank doing, by the way?


Well....
I terminated 25l nano 1.5 month ago (too much work and big algae problem) and made small Tanga with Ocellatus "gold"....but i wasn't satisfy. Few days ago i terminate tanga and made tank for shrimps. I think this will be a low-tech tank (no CO2, only 8-10W light) with few peaces of wood, anubias nana, moss and lot of shrimps. Now there is about 18shrimps (two "Tiger" shrimps with eggs \/ ...so i pray for babies [-o< ). I called this tank "The ShrimpFactory"  . I'm a shrimp freak :badgrin:

ps. sorry for my weak english ](*,)


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi 

My Low-tech "ShrimpFactory"

Dimension: 40 x 25 x 25cm 
Filtration: Hagen AquaClear Mini 
Lighting: 2 x 5W Philips compact bulbs 
Substrate: MHK Floran 
Co2: Nil 
Fertilisation: Nil 
Parameters: not measured 
Water change: 20%per week 
Plants: Taiwan, Singapore, Java moss on driftwood 
Animals:....hmm about 60-80 shrimps  (tiger, cherry, green) maybe more :lol:


----------



## Mack (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Norbert, this one is really great. I can't wait to see how the moss grows.

Norbercie super to wygląda a jak mech urosnie będzie jeszcze bardziej super  
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Maran (Sep 8, 2004)

=D> It's nice  
Ps. A u nas nie pokazujesz tak ładnie obramowanych zdjęć.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

The branches look wild and woolly, Norbert. Perhaps some trimming is in order to get some denser, tighter growth around the branches.

The shrimp tank is just a bit too symmetrical for my taste, but it looks healthy and vibrant. Keep us updated.  

Carlos


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

tsunami said:


> Perhaps some trimming is in order to get some denser, tighter growth around the branches.


LOL. It's after trimming  . Tank is 2 month old. I don't want trim moss too much because i don't want kill any shrimp (some shrimps have only 1/8"  )



> The shrimp tank is just a bit too symmetrical for my taste, but it looks healthy and vibrant. Keep us updated.


Yes. It's too symmetrical...but i don't care :lol: . I just wanna show this tank on APC :wink: . This is not aquascape for eye pleasure, I made it only for shrimps pleasure. I'm a really shrimpoholic :biggrin: . This month i will be setup another two tanks only for shrimps.

Anyway...thanks for comment Carlos :wink:

ps. *All your shrimps belongs to us *:lol:
And of course: sorry for my bad english #-o


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

> Yes. It's too symmetrical...but i don't care Laughing . I just wanna show this tank on APC Wink . This is not aquascape for eye pleasure, I made it only for shrimps pleasure. I'm a really shrimpoholic Very Happy . This month i will be setup another two tanks only for shrimps.


I didn't mean any offense.

Thank you for sharing it with us, though. I wish more people would share their tanks without asking for "critical" commentary sometimes!

Do you have any shots of the shrimp thare actually inhabit this tank?

Carlos


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

tsunami said:


> Do you have any shots of the shrimp thare actually inhabit this tank?


Well...there is a problem. I'm not a photo expert like Jay Luto :wink: so i cant take a good macro picture for shrimps babies(they're too small). This is best I've got  .










Tigers Breakfast 

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=966
(hmmm... "







" not work with this picture  )

....and Rudolph O in my 180l tank


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Norbert S. said:


> Well...there is a problem. I'm not a photo expert like Jay Luto :wink: so i cant take a good macro picture for shrimps babies(they're too small).


Norbert,
Your pictures are excellent and your tanks are interesting as well, good job.

Dobra robota kolego :wink:


----------

